# 2012 Brute Force Snorkel



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

This is not intended to be a "how to"...rather an UPDATE to the MIMB snorkels.

This is the way I did it...I'm sure there will be other ways...better ways 

Here the bike is naked to get a good idea of what you are/will be working with


















































































First step is to remove all the stock snorkels/guards/plastic. You remove EVERYTHING under the front fenders, there is the airbox snorkel, splash guard, and plastic insert for the electronics (SAVE THIS PIECE) we are going to cut up later

Then you can plumb up your CVT Exhaust first...

Just like 08+ brutes, 90* street to 22.5 to 45/90/90 then riser






























Next we are going to work on the CVT INTAKE

Take the stock piece off...

Cut it at about 7" from the bend that comes up(just below the tab that holds the wiring) (you will see what I'm talking about when you do it) 










Put a 2" rubber 90* coupler on it (2" works...you just have to stretch it), you are going to face this towards the left side of the bike!

Now build your riser...










Mine is a little piece of PVC, then a street 90*, then about 3-4" of pvc to a 45* to another 45*

What you are essentially doing here is clearing the handlebars and getting the snorkel to sit straight up. This took a lot of time for me to figure out! But it works!












Now you can do your airbox...

3" rubber 90* cut off the ends, you have to remove the computer module from the frame to get in there...it's extremly tight. Something is different with the steering obviously, but it almost does not fit the 3" 90*

I then used a 45* to a 90* and it fits perfect! Just put a little piece of rubber between the bushing and the 3" 90* so it doesn't rub through. 





I did not use a single zip tie on the snorkels! They fit perfect! 

Before you pt the plastics back on, di electric grease all the connectors and ALSO zip tie them out of the way. It is extremely tight under the fenders and dont' let anything bounce around!

I cut the front piece with the rollover sensor so that it just has the front little portion (you will see what I'm talking about) that is all that fit. I wanted the rollover sensor mounted correctly and also the ecu to have a mounting point. They do not fit in the stock location but I zip tied them down!




Then you are going to cut the lip off the front fenders around where the snorkels go, PLUS about 1/4-1/2" for the curve of the snorkels. 

Then take your shroud and cut the shiney part out 1/2" above the bolt hole all the way to the top. Also going to need to trim and round out for the 2" rubber couplers! 

I make the rubber couplers sit on top of the plastics, holds them good and a good reference point so they are all even. 











A work in progress





































This isn't mine! It's a friends I am doing up for him...but doing this is making me want a 12!


----------



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

sweet ride like the snorks..


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Well done. The bike looks great too.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks, gotta upload the digi cam I took a lot more pics


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

Awesome job! I'm going to try and attack my snorks this week and your pics are going to help tremendously. I am also waiting for my wild boar relocate kit. They have made a shipping label but have not sent it yet.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good! Great job!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Updated...I hope this helps the guys doing a 2012 job, I gotta say I was going into this blind with a few pointers from lilbigtonka and I just said let me make a UPDATE to the MIMB snorkels and help my fellow MIMB guys out!

If you guys have any more questions please hollar and I can take more pics, bike is still apart. Front fenders are on now though...

ALSO! To add, I did the crankcase vent with 2 loops up to the handelbars..and did gas tank vent 1/4" line. That is all I could find to vent! Same as 08+

Lets hope these 12's hold up like the rest of the brutes, it sure is a darn nice bike!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think you deserve a couple of black stickers for it. PM your addy!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

PM OTW! MIMB rocks!!!

BTW I couldn't resist...I'm picking up my 12 camo Thursday when I get off work in the AM 

Can't wait! Should be buildup pics soon...


----------

